# Asus Pro Gaming Z170 - BIOS richtig einstellen



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Erst mal wünsche ich Euch frohe Ostertage !!!

Nun zu meiner Frage

Habe kürzlich meinen ersten Rechner zusammengebaut. Bis jetzt läuft eigentlich alles bestens.

1. Gibt es wichtige Einstellungen für's BIOS die man beachten sollte?.

2. Ist es nötig ein Bios-Update zu machen oder sollte man das nur dann machen wenn Probleme auftauchen?

Hier noch mein System

i7 6700k
Asus Pro Gaming Z170
2x8GB Kingsten HyperX Fury @ 2133mhz
Asus GTX 660ti (Gainward GTX 970 Phantom ist momentan in Reperatur\Garantie)
Samsung EVO 250GB (System)
Samsung EVO 500GB
Noctua NH-U14S
Fractal Define R5
Be quiet Power Zone 650W (wird in naher Zukunft ersetzt nachdem mir hier gesagt wurde es wäre technisch nicht erste Wahl)


Es geht mir nicht ums OC. Sondern um Einstellungen betreff Bootgeschwindigkeit, SSD optimal einstellen u.s.W

Wäre sehr froh um einige Tipps

Gruß Sam


----------



## Kampino9274 (24. März 2016)

Wenn alles läuft brauchst Du kein Biosupdate machen .Kannst versuchen Deine CPU etwas zu undervolten mußt Du aber nicht wenn die Temperaturen ok sind .
Hast Du Deine CPU übertaktet? Läuft der Speicher im XMP Profil?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> ...Bis jetzt läuft eigentlich alles bestens...



Dann erübrigt sich ein BIOS Update in der Regel. Probleme hat das Board, wenn man hier im Forum mitliest, nur mit schnellem RAM. Mit deinem 2133er sollten keine Probleme zu erwarten sein. Und wenn die SSD's auf AHCI Modus eingestellt sind, brauchst du nichts weiter zu machen.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Hi Kampino

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort

Ich muss die Temps mal nachgucken, hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gemacht.

Wie oben beschrieben möchte ich vorerst noch nicht übertakten (trau ich mir noch nicht zu)

Den Speicher werde ich auch überprüfen Betreff XMP.  

Wegen AHCI Modus hab ich gesehen das das Board dies automatisch eingestellt hat. Kann das sein?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> Wegen AHCI Modus hab ich gesehen das das Board dies automatisch eingestellt hat. Kann das sein?



Ist bei dem Board Standard. Aber es gibt ja Leute die unnötig im BIOS rumwerkeln


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> Wegen AHCI Modus hab ich gesehen das das Board dies automatisch eingestellt hat. Kann das sein?



Ja, hab das selbst Borad und bei mir wurde es auch automatisch übernommen. Nur das XMP Profil musste ich manuell auswählen.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Feedbacks

Ich hab jetzt n ganz anderes Problem. Ich komme nicht ins Bios. Egal welche Taste ich drücke DEL oder F2. Noch jemand anderes mit dem Problem?


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (24. März 2016)

Hast du Fast Boot oder Ultra Fast Boot aktiviert?


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

So vielen Dnak nochmal für die Hilfestellung 

Das Problem mit dem nicht ins BIOS kommen lag daran das meine Tastatur an  USB2 angeschlossen war. Umgesteckt auf USB 3 und es hat geklappt.

Die CPU Temps liegen momentan bei 28 Grad. Ist das ok so?

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich XMP aktivieren soll oder nicht. Hab gesehen das er den Takt automatisch auf die meiner Riegel eingestellt hat, also 2133hz. 

Weiss jemand ob das FastBoot etwas bringt. Hab übrigens keine Option gesehen die Ultra Fast Boot anzeigt, lediglich Fast Boot.

Irgendwie hab ich auch das Gefühl das er etwas langsam startet kann mich aber auch irren. Vorallem bis sich der Bildschirm einschaltet geht es gut 6-8 Sekunden. Ist das normal?


----------



## Thyel (24. März 2016)

Die CPU Temps von 28Grad im Idle sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Kannst ja mal einen Stresstest machen. Dann sieht man, ob alles richtig gekühlt wird. 
Ich habe bei mir im UEFI auch kein Ultra Fast Boot als Option. 
2133MHz ist die Standardoption. Da brauchst du nichts umstellen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> Die CPU Temps liegen momentan bei 28 Grad. Ist das ok so?



Idle Temperatur? Bedenkenlos  Temperaturen unter Last sind da schon Interessanter. 
Booten dauert bei mir auch etwas länger. Scheint aber am RAM zu liegen. Bei 2133 MHz brauchst du kein XMP zu laden, wenn das Board die korrekten Timings eingestellt hat.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Thyel und evilgrin danke für Eure Infos.

Bringt den die Fast Boot Option etwas? Hab vorher im Netz gelesen das man nach der Aktivierung nicht mehr ins BIO's kommt, stimmt das?

Übrigens wie macht man den ein Stresstest ohne das einem das System abstürzt. Hab das etwas schiss. Ich muss ja dann nach dem Stresstest wieder ins BIO's um die Temps auszulesen oder?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> Übrigens wie macht man den ein Stresstest ohne das einem das System abstürzt. Hab das etwas schiss. Ich muss ja dann nach dem Stresstest wieder ins BIO's oder?



Nein du musst danach nicht ins BIOS. Und ein Stresstest ist ja dazu da um zu schauen ob dein System stabil läuft. Da gibt es nichts wovor man Schiss haben musst.
Der einfachste Stresstest, wo du auch keine Angst vor Schäden haben musst ist ASUS Realbench für die CPU, Heaven oder Valley Benchmark für die GPU.

Link zum RealBench: http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.43.zip


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Nein du musst danach nicht ins BIOS. Und ein Stresstest ist ja dazu da um zu schauen ob dein System stabil läuft. Da gibt es nichts wovor man Schiss haben musst.
> Der einfachste Stresstest, wo du auch keine Angst vor Schäden haben musst ist ASUS Realbench für die CPU, Heaven oder Valley Benchmark für die GPU.



Ok dann werde ich mir das Tool mal runterladen und nacher hier posten. Ich muss nicht mehr ins Bios? Zeigt mir das Tool also auch die Temps an nach dem Test?


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

Für die Temperaturen nimmst du HWMonitor, das zeigt alle Sensoren an.


----------



## Thyel (24. März 2016)

Lad dir vorher einfach ein Programm wie HWMonitor runter. Damit kannst du dir die Temperaturen und Geschwindigkeiten der einzelnen Komponenten anzeigen lassen.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

So......Test hat er voll und ganz überstanden (Meldung kam von wegen alles ok). 

Score war im 6stelligen Bereich. Sorry weiss den Score nicht mehr auswendig . Temperaturen gingen nicht über 38-40 Grad. 

Noch ne Frage zum Noctua. Regelt der sich automatisch oder? Weil komischerweise werden mir im BIOS obwohl 2 Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen sind (Fractal R5), nur einer angezeigt. Drehen tun aber beide. CPU Lüfter auch.

Dann kann ich davon ausgehen das alles ok ist oder?

Die GPU denke ich brauche ich nicht zu testen, da ich sie schon 2-3 Jahre habe. Spiele funzen soweit auch.


PS: Ist mein Netzteil wirklich so übel?. Ich lese eigentlich nur gute Rezensionen im Netz desegen bin ich etwas verwirrt. Hab nur gelesen das SingelRail nicht so gut sein soll im Vergleich zu MultiRail.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. März 2016)

Du hast den Benchmark gemacht.... Beim Stresstest kannst du dann eine Dauer festlegen. 40° bei allen Kernen ist aber ein sehr guter Wert.

Wie und wo deine Lüfter angeschlossen sind, solltest du besser Wissen. Da kann dir keiner Helfen. Wenn du drei Lüfter am Board angeschlossen hast (CPU und 2 Gehäuse) und keine Y-Weiche verwendest sollte jeder Lüfter auch angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die Werte auf die es ankommt. Nicht das du Falsch abgelesen hast.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Vielen Dank evilgreen Du hast mir echt weitergeholfen.

Die beiden Lüfter des Gehäuses sind nicht am Mainboard angeschlossen glaub, sondern über die Stecker vom Gehäuse selber, Y-Weiche ist keine vorhanden. Hatte 3 von denen, 2 habe ich angeschlossen (Gehäuse hat selber nur einen vorne und einen hinten.
 Also die Kabel kamen glaub vom Forntpanel, das Fractal hat ja eine eigene manuelle Lüftersteuerung in 3 Stufen. 

Kann es sein das sie deswegen nicht im BIOS auftauchen da sie gar nicht an selbigem angeschlossen sind? (hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können)

 Die Stecker der Lüfter hätten nicht auf die CHFAN des MB's gepasst. Ich denke mal der einzige Lüfter der mir im Bios angezeigt wird ist der Noctua.

Und ja die Temps hab ich richtig ausgelesen wie auf Deinem verlinkten Bild. 
Sie kamen bei keinem Kern über 40 C. Der Noctua macht seine Arbeit offenbar sehr gut 

PS: Hast Du Fast Boot bei Dir aktiviert? Bringt es wirklich etwas?


----------



## Flautze (24. März 2016)

JazzSam schrieb:


> Kann es sein das sie deswegen nicht im BIOS auftauchen da sie gar nicht an selbigem angeschlossen sind? (hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können)


Bist doch selber drauf gekommen


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

Shame over me  

Bin noch blutiger Anfänger .

Mich würde das mit dem Fast Boot echt intressieren was das für Vor und Nachteile mitsich bringt.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (24. März 2016)

Sowei ich weiß, fallen beim Fast Boot die Vorabtests für Ram, HDD usw. weg und es werden einige Treiber nicht vorgeladen damit man quasi direkt das Windows gebootet wird. Welche Vor- und Nachteile es da jetzt im speziellen gibt, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## JazzSam (24. März 2016)

DirtySanchez

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich werde es so belassen wie es ist jetzt. Er startet auch so in etwa 10-12 Sekunden. Damit kann ich leben.

Den Thread kann man gerne schliessen, und als gelöst markieren.


----------

